
Python governance vote results - xtreak29
https://discuss.python.org/t/python-governance-vote-december-2018-results/546
======
xtreak29
Mailing list announcement : [https://mail.python.org/pipermail/python-
committers/2018-Dec...](https://mail.python.org/pipermail/python-
committers/2018-December/006479.html)

